# Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?



## angelndes_sofa (21. November 2005)

Hallo,

wieder einmal habe ich einen Thread verfasst und hoffe ich gehe damit keinem auf die Nerven #h 

Würde mal gern wissen,was man zum Imprägnieren eines Angelschirms nehmen kann,ohne dass man gleich so eine sau teuere Pulle Imprägnier-Spray kaufen muss #q Denn ich war gestern los am Teich und dann fings an zu regnen und mein Schirm wurde weich und ich hatte einen kleinen Regen für Arme unterm Schirm  das war nicht so toll |uhoh:  

Habt ihr vorschläge für mich ? Wäre sehr dankbar dafür


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Kann mir keiner helfen ? :c :c :c :c :c :c :c


----------



## Joka (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Zum  imprägnieren nimmt man halt Imprägnier-Spray...

kannst deinen Schirm auch dick mit Melkfett oder Schuhcreme einschmieren,das hält auch dicht


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Schuhcreme ? Meinst du das im ernst ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Dem Smiley nach eher nicht 

Nylonschirme kann man mit nem Kerzenstumpen abreiben. Dann perlt das wasser nur so ab, sieht aber nicht besonders aus.

Ich würd eher nen Vernünftigen Schirm empfehlen

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## gdno (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

mach da bloß keine schuhcreme druff
in campingmärkten gabs früher mal sone imprägniermilch für zelte die war recht billig und hat super abgedichtet
habe allerdings keine ahnung ob es die noch gibt (habe mittlerweilen ein vorzelt aus pvc)
was auch helfen soll ist bügeln auf kleinster stufe,dazu musst du allerdings das tuch komplett von deinem schirm lösen und das hinterher wieder druff machen is fummelarbeit vom feinsten

gruß euern gdno

ps.: kann meinen vorredner nur bestätigen! ich habe schon nen billigschirm ,hat mal 50 mark gekostet,der ist immer noch dicht!! vielleicht solltest du dann doch besser n paar euronen für was vernünftiges ausgeben


----------



## Mr. Lepo (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Hoi, 
hab mal gehört das man mit Alaun imprägnieren kann. Habe da mal bei Google suchen lassen und folgendes gefunden.... hier der Link vielleicht lässt sich ja so Imprägnierspray selbst herstellen.


----------



## Forellenhunter (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Es gibt in gut sortierten Drogeriemärkten solche Tabletten, die man in Wasser auflösen kann. Darin den Stoff vom Schirm richtig eintauchen und dannach trocknen lassen. Gibt richtig dicht, und kostet keinen neuen Schirm.
Grüße
FH


----------



## basswalt (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

oder fett das man zum wachsen von jacken braucht. im heissen wasser erwärmen bis das fett flüssig wird und dann auftragen.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Hmm,also ich habe mir heute morgen ne Pulle Imprägnierspray gekauft im Schlecker  Kostete nur 3 euro ne große pulle.dachte immer sowas wäre viel teuerer.Habe die ganze pulle für den schirm verbraucht.das spray ist von stiftung warentest mit gut (1,7) bewertet.Hoffe das hält auch lange #h


----------



## Seebaer (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Warum fragst dann wenn dir doch ein Spray kaufst.
Schade um die Zeit!!!!!


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

immer solche agressiven schreibweisen gleich


----------



## nikmark (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

@ Sofa

Du fragst halt immer und weisst doch alles  
Erinnere Dich mal an an Deine Junganglerfragen bezüglich der Prüfung ! Jetzt  bist Du plötzlich ein Grosser ???

Nikmark

PS.
Das mit der Giftigkeit des Styropors liest Du am besten noch mal im besagten Thread !


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm,also ich habe mir heute morgen ne Pulle Imprägnierspray gekauft im Schlecker  Kostete nur 3 euro ne große pulle.dachte immer sowas wäre viel teuerer.Habe die ganze pulle für den schirm verbraucht.das spray ist von stiftung warentest mit gut (1,7) bewertet.Hoffe das hält auch lange #h


 

#q #q #q #q 

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |peinlich |peinlich |peinlich 

Wat für ein Spaß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Uli


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sofa
> 
> Du fragst halt immer und weisst doch alles
> Erinnere Dich mal an an Deine Junganglerfragen bezüglich der Prüfung ! Jetzt bist Du plötzlich ein Grosser ???
> ...


 

....sagte Gott 

Was soll das denn jetzt eigentlich ? Ich war heute morgen angeln und musste zusehen,dass ich auf die schnelle meinen Schirm dicht bekomme,da es bei uns geplästert hat.Weil ich mir jetzt für die schnelle ne Flasche Imprägnierspray gekauft habe heisst das nicht,dass ich den ein oder anderen Tip für die Zukunft nicht nutze.... und dann kriegt man gleich sowas hier vorn kopp geworfen :r Die Fragen bezüglich der Fischerprüfung haben ja wohl nix mit dieser sache hier zu tun |kopfkrat Der,der sich hier für "Gross" hält kannst nur du sein,weil du mich hier ohne Grund verbal attackierst.verstehe das nicht #t


----------



## Joka (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

mannn die sch.eiße kostet unter 5€...kauf das und gut.

musst du wegen jedem kleinen furz fragen wie wer was macht und warum?

bist du so knapp bei Kasse,oder hast du nur langeweihle |kopfkrathttp://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=+langeweihle+&spell=1


----------



## nikmark (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> ....sagte Gott
> 
> Was soll das denn jetzt eigentlich ? Ich war heute morgen angeln und musste zusehen,dass ich auf die schnelle meinen Schirm dicht bekomme,da es bei uns geplästert hat.Weil ich mir jetzt für die schnelle ne Flasche Imprägnierspray gekauft habe heisst das nicht,dass ich den ein oder anderen Tip für die Zukunft nicht nutze.... und dann kriegt man gleich sowas hier vorn kopp geworfen :r Die Fragen bezüglich der Fischerprüfung haben ja wohl nix mit dieser sache hier zu tun |kopfkrat Der,der sich hier für "Gross" hält kannst nur du sein,weil du mich hier ohne Grund verbal attackierst.verstehe das nicht #t



OKIDOKI !
Haushaltmittel , die zum imprägnieren gebraucht werden können, gibt es nicht!
Diese sind Lösungsmittelhalige Harze, wie Polyurethane etc.. Wenn Du so etwas suchst, dann hast Du es ja anscheinend gefunden !

Bezüglich der anderen Sachen !

Hat 'ne PN , ruf mich mal an !

Nikmark


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Nö,tut mir leid aber den Schuh des angäblich "Grossen" und "Besserwissers" lass ich mir nicht anziehen #t


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

bedanke mich für deinen Tip Nikmark


----------



## goeddoek (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Sooooo - da wir wieder alle nett zueinander sind #6.

Es gibt ein "Hausmittel" > essigsaure Tonerde. Funktioniert aber nur bei Stoffen wie Wolle, Leinen oder Baumwolle etc.Wird in Wasser aufgelöst - 1 zu 14 oder so.
Bin mir da nicht 100% sicher. Ist schon 'ne Zeit her, dass ich meinen alten Parka ( den MUSSTE man damals haben   imprägniert habe


----------



## gismowolf (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Auch wenn Du Dir schon ein Spray gekauft hast,aber vielleicht interessiert es andere Boardis auch,früher(bis vor 15 Jahre) habe ich Schirm,Zeltplane und Parka mit "Essigsaurer Tonerde"imprägniert!!In Wasser auflösbare Tabletten gibt es in jeder Drogerie,die zu imprägnierenden Teile gut durchtränken und tropfnass auf die Wäscheleine und trocknen lassen.
Heutzutage trage ich moderne Stoffe(Goretex),die man bei richtiger Pflege nicht mehr präparieren muß!
@qoeddoek #6


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn Du Dir schon ein Spray gekauft hast,aber vielleicht interessiert es andere Boardis auch,früher(bis vor 15 Jahre) habe ich Schirm,Zeltplane und Parka mit "Essigsaurer Tonerde"imprägniert!!In Wasser auflösbare Tabletten gibt es in jeder Drogerie,die zu imprägnierenden Teile gut durchtränken und tropfnass auf die Wäscheleine und trocknen lassen.
> Heutzutage trage ich moderne Stoffe(Goretex),die man bei richtiger Pflege nicht mehr pröparieren muß!


 


Haben diese wasserlöslichen Tabletten auch einen Namen ? |kopfkrat Hört sich interessant an


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooo - da wir wieder alle nett zueinander sind #6.
> 
> Es gibt ein "Hausmittel" > essigsaure Tonerde. Funktioniert aber nur bei Stoffen wie Wolle, Leinen oder Baumwolle etc.Wird in Wasser aufgelöst - 1 zu 14 oder so.
> Bin mir da nicht 100% sicher. Ist schon 'ne Zeit her, dass ich meinen alten Parka ( den MUSSTE man damals haben  imprägniert habe


 

Nunja,mein Schirm ist wie viele Schirme aus Nylon,glaube ich würde damit nur Loch rein ätzen |supergri Das Zeug hört sich so agressiv an wegen "essigsaure" |wavey: 

Oder trübt der schein ?


----------



## Seebaer (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja,mein Schirm ist wie viele Schirme aus Nylon,glaube ich würde damit nur Loch rein ätzen |supergri Das Zeug hört sich so agressiv an wegen "essigsaure" |wavey:
> 
> Oder trübt der schein ?


 
Jetzt hast die 200 - Glückwunsch :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hast die 200 - Glückwunsch :q :q :q :q :q


 


Weiß jetzt nicht,ob du das erst meinst mit dem Glückwunsch,oder ob du meinst,dass ich einfach irgendwas schreibe,um meine Beitragsanzahl zu erhöhen.Aber ich sage einfach mal danke #h


----------



## holle (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

da linoleum nichts anderes als leinöl heisst kannst du dieses zum imprägnieren nehmen. musst aber lange trocknen lassen und kostet auch wie imprägnierspray also is egal. da hab ich jetzt wenigstens auch nen beitrag mehr... 

#h
grüsse, holle


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> da linoleum nichts anderes als leinöl heisst kannst du dieses zum imprägnieren nehmen. musst aber lange trocknen lassen und kostet auch wie imprägnierspray also is egal. da hab ich jetzt wenigstens auch nen beitrag mehr...
> 
> #h
> grüsse, holle


 


Ohooo du hast jetzt 40 ! Ne schöne Runde zahl,auch meinen Glückwunsch zu deinem 40. Beitrag :m


----------



## Joka (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

hast du hier schon die Chat funktion gesehen |kopfkrat


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

ähm,ehrlich gesagt nein|uhoh:  was für ne chat funktion ? |kopfkrat


----------



## nikmark (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Joh,

was damit gemeint ist, hatte LEPO oben schon beschrieben mit dem ALAUN.

Das ist wirklich gut zum imprägnieren von Weichledern aber auch nur dafür. 

Es ist entweder (häufig) Aliminiumsulfat oder ein Mischsalz aus Kalium-Aliuminiumsulfat. Wurde erfolgreich in der Gerberei eingesetzt und ist ein sehr guter Weichmacher (d.h. Öberflächenspannümgsheruntersetzer beim Wasser und gleichzeitiger Salskristallaufbauer in der äusseren Schichten).

Ergebnis ist ein weiches Leder mit guter Abschirmung gegen Wasser nach aussen, solange das Wasser nicht ein zweites Mal ans Leder kann.

Bei normalem Stoff sind diese wasserlöslichen Alaune leider überhaupt nicht geeignet.

Da lege ich mich doch dann lieber bequem aufs Sofa !

Nikmark


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Na dann weiß ich ja jetzt,was ich meiner Mama zu Weihnachten für die Ganiturpflege schenke: Nen Chemie-Kasten :q


----------



## norgepeitscher (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

so ein aufstand und dann schnell für drei euro nen impr-spray bei schlecker gekauft!!!klasse,hut ab!!!


----------



## forellenudo (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

:q :q :q :q einfach nur geil


----------



## nikmark (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*

Da habe ich noch einen Tipp fürs Silberbesteck #6 
Putzen muss nicht sein !
Legt das ganze Zeug einfach auf eine Alufolie in einen Topf, ein wenig Salz (und  evtl.  (muss aber nicht sein- ein wenig Natron) als Elektrolyt drauf und kocht dieses auf. Das Besteck wird wunderbar sauber #6 

Besser als jedes Silberputzmittel, da diese oft noch aus den Zeiten stammen, wo man (Frau) viel Zeit hatte !

Nikmark


----------



## Seebaer (23. November 2005)

*AW: Gibt es Hausmittel zum Imprägnieren ?*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jetzt nicht,ob du das erst meinst mit dem Glückwunsch,oder ob du meinst,dass ich einfach irgendwas schreibe,um meine Beitragsanzahl zu erhöhen.Aber ich sage einfach mal danke #h


 
#q #q #q #q #q |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat #q #q #q #q #q


----------

